# webcams



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't know if we've done this before:confused2:, but I thought it would be good to have a webcam link showing our towns


here's the beach in Jávea Webcam Xàbia (El Arenal) - webcam - Portal Oficial de Turismo de la Comunitat Valenciana


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I belong to a very old chat room where a small group of us try and meet up every year but the chatters who live in Canada and cant make it go down to a webcam at a certain time and whilst we are all sitting having a beer we watch the webcam telephone her to say hello and she waves to us all lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I belong to a very old chat room where a small group of us try and meet up every year but the chatters who live in Canada and cant make it go down to a webcam at a certain time and whilst we are all sitting having a beer we watch the webcam telephone her to say hello and she waves to us all lol


I used to belong to an MSN mum's group & we all used to do that


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Nothing quite so 21st century in our town I'm afraid! You'll have to make do with a photo. Our house is off a couple of inches to the right about half-way down.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Nothing quite so 21st century in our town I'm afraid! You'll have to make do with a photo. Our house is off a couple of inches to the right about half-way down.


stunning!!


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Absolutely stunning!!

Yey! Someone cleaned the Javea webcam before the summer!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> Absolutely stunning!!
> 
> Yey! Someone cleaned the Javea webcam before the summer!


lol!!

it moves,too!! 

it used to be a fixed one on Los Remos roof, but it seems to be sweeping around a bit now


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't think a web cam of Merthyr would be great 

Some locals hower put up little videos showing the local area and culture 

CAUTION, STRONG LANGUAGE


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Nothing quite so 21st century in our town I'm afraid! You'll have to make do with a photo. Our house is off a couple of inches to the right about half-way down.


Beautiful Alcalaina.

Here's a link to views from Navacerrada, a place near us...
pano


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Wow!! some beautiful scenery!!

I remember walking along that beach in Javea.

Webcam on Hierro? don't be daft we have only just got electricity and flush toilets

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Wow!! some beautiful scenery!!
> 
> I remember walking along that beach in Javea.
> 
> ...


Oh but there is!
El Hierro island valley - Tenerife Webcams

Mind you it looks like somebody fell into it on a dark night. Your photos are much nicer.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Oh but there is!
> El Hierro island valley - Tenerife Webcams
> 
> Mind you it looks like somebody fell into it on a dark night. Your photos are much nicer.


:clap2::clap2:

it does look gloomy there

are they really an hour behind the mainland or is the clock stuck:confused2:


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Oh but there is!
> El Hierro island valley - Tenerife Webcams
> 
> Mind you it looks like somebody fell into it on a dark night. Your photos are much nicer.


Blooming Eck!! I wonder when they sneaked that in, nobody told us, and it does look black down there, but we have had 20ºc sun and cloud here,

Hepa


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> :clap2::clap2:
> 
> it does look gloomy there
> 
> are they really an hour behind the mainland or is the clock stuck:confused2:


Yes, they really are an hour behind.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

16.36 at the moment,

H


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> 16.36 at the moment,
> 
> H


yep - an hour behind..............


----------

